# Removal using top bar hives - rainy conditions made nightmare at end



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

So I think I learned my lesson: Do NOT do removals in Florida in the late afternoon any longer during the summer.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

did you ever find the Queen??? That looked like a BOOMING hive goin on there too! Trully beasutiful to see all that brood and larva you were pulling out. 
I see we're neighbors too!!
Yeah....these afternoon showers are a bummer. Weatherman says we've had a foot and some inches of rain so far this month!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Santa Caras said:


> did you ever find the Queen??? That looked like a BOOMING hive goin on there too! Trully beasutiful to see all that brood and larva you were pulling out.
> I see we're neighbors too!!
> Yeah....these afternoon showers are a bummer. Weatherman says we've had a foot and some inches of rain so far this month!


Thanks for commenting, Santa Caras.

Yes, such a beautiful and healthy hive.

I didn't see the queen because I didn't have a chance to look for her yet - especially because the rain threw me for a curve. I had to leave out-of-town to work for a couple of days, but will be back tomorrow and I will look for her. She may have been in the vacuum bucket as I assumed in the video. And even if they don't have a queen, they have plenty of supplies to build one. . But I may consider re-queening anyhow. They were a bit hot for my tastes......especially for my back yard. I will have to move them down to my remote location if they don't become nicer and/or if they hate the lawn mower.

The lady still wants me to remove her other colony that's just a few feet away. I'm going to have to build a couple of more removal hives to be ready though.

Yeah, the rain was ridiculous. It usually doesn't rain that much and for that long.

Good to see you are in Lakeland also !!!

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice brood pattern with that queen. Out of the removals we performed this year, only two (so far) have been upset with our presence. Took a few stings for the team.
Several cutouts we were able to perform them with just gloves on. Those are enjoyable to work.
Nice removal.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Here's part 2 of this removal It was pretty much a second colony that I wasn't able to get on the first visit:


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanx for the video. I just did my first cut-out into a top bar today. Wish I would have seen how you attach your comb before I went out. I used wires and they didn't work well.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

brent3369 said:


> Thanx for the video. I just did my first cut-out into a top bar today. Wish I would have seen how you attach your comb before I went out. I used wires and they didn't work well.


Yes, the biggest chore I have is cutting the combs to fit correctly. Sometimes there are small bits that have to be sacrificed.


----------

